# Huntkey power supplies



## Boet (Dec 29, 2009)

Huntkey are cheap but what about their quality? I want to upgrade my power supply to a 700W or greater and huntkey is the cheapest. Look at the prices:

"R700" Huntkey max 700W APFC Power Supply - 700W
R1 000 Gigabyte Odin 720 GE-P720A-C2 Power Supply - 720W
R1 050 Coolermaster RS750-ACAAE3 GX - 750W 
R1 050 Thermaltake LitePower 700Watt PSU - 700w
R1 200 Corsair TX750W Power Supply - 750W


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There is a reason they are cheaper in price. Rule of thumb-cheap in price = cheap in quality.
The only reliable PSU in that list is the Corsair.


----------



## Boet (Dec 29, 2009)

Do u think the quality between Huntkey and Corsair will be worth the price? R500 and 50W difference. I did a little of research a it doesn't sound bad look at http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/537/


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

No question about it, the Corsiar price is well worth the difference. You could also check out Seasonic if they might be on sale, they are similar to Corsair in Quality. (Probably even better than Corsair IHMO)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is not the watts that are important as much as the amps available


----------

